# FET newbie - one blast or two? diet advice? x



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

hi guys,

I am having a medicated FET at the end of the month.  I started sniffs at the end of dec and am due to start taking progynova tablets tomorrow.  My first ICSI resulted in a BFN in August   
I have two frozen blasts however, the clinic i attend will only transfer one blast at a time (considering they survive the thaw)  I am a bit annoyed by this as i would really like them to put back two.  I am paying for the treatment privately as im from NI and we only get one cycle on the NHS.  My consultant explained that blasts can divide following the transfer so if they transfer two there is a chance, albeit small that i could end up with quads.  There is no negotiation on transfering more than one  Has anyone had any luck getting their clinic to transfer two?
Im not sure what happened with our last cycle, im probably right in guessing that we didnt even get implantation as i tested early and only ever got bfn's.  I am so afraid that this will happen again.  I have been reading alot about things we can do to try and increase chances of implantation.  I have had an endo scratch and am taking pregnacare and folic acid, and a handful of brazil nuts every day!!!  Have any of you any advice on what u are doing in prep for FET?
Would love to hear from you 
Erin
xx


----------



## tina11 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey sweetie

I just want to share my story. We had 2 fresh cycles which resulted in bfn. Then we has natural fet and had 2 transferred and now I and expecting triplets. Both implanted and one split. So your clinic is correct. 

Such a difficult decision. I had an endo scratch and blood thinners and steroids this cycle. 

So might be work you looking into it.

Good luck xx


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi tina, thanks so much for your reply and major congratulations on your wonderful news of expecting triplets!!!! That's fantastic.  Wishing you a healthy pregnancy.  Do you have any diet advice to offer?  Xx


----------



## tina11 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Erin

I tried to eat healthy, but to be honest after 2 rounds I did slack alil. 

You should eat lots of fruit and veg
Plenty of water
Milk- my clinic recommended this- during stims, as its a good source of protein( I drank organic)
I think just a balenced diet really

After transfer I had Brazil nuts and pineapple juice. 

All the best

Xx


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Tina xx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Tina - wow, congrats!

Erin - I agree your clinic is right to say one transferred.  I had one blastocyst transferred last cycle and it gave me my daughter.  I'm going through a private medicated FET cycle at the moment and will have one blastocyst transferred.  My clinic recommended a single transfer and it's what I'd like, even if it takes longer to get bfp.

Best of luck


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh and I ate lots of fruit and veg, nuts and no meat.


----------

